#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Dasonia verkoopt nu ook makeup!

## Dasonia Fashion

Vanaf nu kun je ook voor je dagelijkse makeup terecht bij www.Dasonia.com/fashion !
Bij ons ben je veel voordeliger uit dan bij andere aanbieders. Neem maar een kijkje naar de prijsverschillen. Overigens doet de prijs niets af aan de kwaliteit. 
Komende week zullen er meer nieuwe items bijkomen!


Bestel voor 17:30 en ontvang morgen!
Of bel voor een afspraak en bezoek onze showroom te Rotterdam.
Tevens gratis retour

----------

